

We Have The Grammar Police. Why Not The Math Police? - tokenadult
http://www.creativitypost.com/education/we_have_the_grammar_police._why_not_the_math_police

======
zwieback
The reason we have the grammar police but not the math police is that grammar
is somehow encoded in our brains at a more fundamental level than math. I
don't remember all the details but guys like Stephen Pinker argue that there's
a fundamental language logic we are born with and it's expressed in grammar.

I don't think such a fundamental encoding exists for math, it's more of an
abstraction we learn long after we've learned to speak grammatically correctly
(or is that "correct"?).

Having said that - yes we absolutely need the Math Police! Especially because
math is easier to agree on than what's correct grammar. "I didn't say nothin'
to nobody" to mean "I didn't say anything to anybody" might seem incorrect
when to some but still follows a fundamental grammar logic of its own so I
think the Math Police's arrest to conviction ratio would be much better.

------
venomsnake
When people become versed in math and statistics the politicians will have
harder time lying and deceiving. Also carries, bank, big businesses and
advertisers. So it is in no one's interest.

